# Tracker watch



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

After a tracker fitness watch fow walking do a lot at work and with r juke.One what dont count trips in car though as phone counts them as steps budget 100-200


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Garmin have a good reputation with people I know. I have samsung gear 2 as it came with my phone. Quite like it as I run a lot, counts steps, distance etc automatically. Play music through bluetooth headphones. Heart rate if you want it too. Only thing I'd say is over course of a day my phone and watch will be a few thousand steps out with each other! Not sure which is more accurate, distance is same though.


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

I have bought the Vivomove HR its a hyrbid normal watch face with some of the core fitness stuff, its a really nice looking device and for me is perfect. It doesnt have GPS but it counts steps and stairs etc really well and gives me HR and sleep stats. 

Depends what you want but for me this is the perfect compromise it comes in at £170.


----------

